# Lets welcome some long time members



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

He is back as poster! 

Long time staff member/bulls fan! 

Welcome back!

:bananallama::twave::smoothcriminal:


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

*Re: Lets welcome back TB#1!*

oh snap!

Welcome back TB#1 (If only you could throw a pass over your shoulder to Bobby Weiss right now...)


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

*Re: Lets welcome back TB#1!*

Welcome back TB#1!!!!! :yay:


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: Lets welcome back TB#1!*

Who?


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

*Re: Lets welcome back TB#1!*

I'll believe it when I see it...


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Re: Lets welcome back TB#1!*



Geaux Tigers said:


> I'll believe it when I see it...


Get ready to believe it...


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: Lets welcome back TB#1!*

He's Back Snitches!


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: Lets welcome back TB#1!*

rly:


----------



## ¹²³ (Jan 8, 2003)

*Re: Lets welcome back TB#1!*

All the drama.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: Lets welcome back TB#1!*

Is there trouble in paradise, on the "other board"? I thought he was a mod.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: Lets welcome back TB#1!*



thaKEAF said:


> rly:


What'd I tell you man? :argue:


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Lets welcome back TB#1!*

ALIVE this revolution is!

:clap:




Thank goodness for the admins.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

*Re: Lets welcome back TB#1!*

yay

the kobe of these boards is back


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Lets welcome back TB#1!*



F.A.B said:


> the kobe of these boards is back


:greatjob:


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: Lets welcome back TB#1!*



F.A.B said:


> yay
> 
> the kobe of these boards is back


Ohhhh, that TB#1. I remember now.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Re: Lets welcome back TB#1!*

Welcome back TB#1 - I think I'll like your posts more under your actual name! :biggrin:


----------



## lgtwins (May 18, 2004)

*Re: Lets welcome back TB#1!*

Welcome back, TB#1. Finally some sensible voice will be heard on this board. 

Now only if we could see RonCey's name too. We need RonCey to counterbalance K4E.


----------



## Philomath (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: Lets welcome back TB#1!*

:smoothcriminal::bananallama::smoothcriminal:


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Lets welcome back TB#1!*



lgtwins said:


> to counterbalance K4E.


Rome wasn't built in a day...


:whistling:


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

*Re: Lets welcome back TB#1!*

alright quit being friendly guys

lets let tb1 know how we really feel 


:rant::rant::rant::rant::rant: :curse::curse::curse::curse::curse::curse::curse:
:soapbox::soapbox::soapbox::soapbox::soapbox::soapbox::soapbox::soapbox::soapbox::soapbox::soapbox::soapbox::soapbox::soapbox:


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Lets welcome back TB#1!*

TB#1 roolz dood.

Welcome Back!


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

*Re: Lets welcome back TB#1!*

EDIT


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Lets welcome back TB#1!*



> Harassment – Harassment is defined when a member attacks, disrespects and degrades another member anywhere on the board at any time.


http://www.basketballforum.com/chicago-bulls/400424-board-guidelines.html


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

*Re: Lets welcome back TB#1!*

Its OK to be wrong. Its the potential price to be paid by offering an opinion.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Lets welcome back TB#1!*



kukoc4ever said:


> Its OK to be wrong.



It's not ok to harass. Take a note from some of the other posters, and this will be a better place.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: Lets welcome back TB#1!*



GB said:


> Mods?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



On it.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Lets welcome back TB#1!*



jnrjr79 said:


> On it.


Thanks.
eace:


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: Lets welcome back TB#1!*

Great to see you back, TB. You'll be an awesome re-addition.


----------



## JuanitaFinn (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re: Lets welcome back TB#1!*



GB said:


> :clap:
> 
> Thank goodness for the admins.


...who banned him in the first place. Perhaps they strongly felt that TB was #7 at best? :whoknows:


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: Lets welcome back TB#1!*

Thank you for the welcome. Between the ongoing drama on certain threads and the lack of participation on threads that actually intend to engage in real discussion, I've been sad when I come over and see what has been going on here. For that reason, I contacted truebluefan, who was a co-owner of this site with me longer than anyone else, and an internet friend even longer, and asked that I be reinstated, just so that I could pop by from time to time and participate, and hopefully grow this board back a little bit.

I've read the inquiries, and yes, it is true that I am now a moderator on RealGM. That will continue to be my main focus. I am happy there and we have a healthy, intelligent and vibrant community. 

I devoted a lot of years to this place and miss the old days quite a bit. I hope I can be a small part of re-kindling that spirit.

Others have asked for the reason I left and/or was banned. First, they are two different issues. I left on my own, for personal reasons and left on good terms. The ban came later and all I can say is there was a mistake and misinterpretation, faulty assumptions and a lack of communication by some fellows who aren't around anymore that led to that. I aired all that out in public previously, and I'm torn as to whether that was the right thing to do or not. In any event, I'm not going to get into it again. Lets just say at this point, it is water under the bridge.

Already, K4E has spit a sarcastic response to my return and thrown down a gauntlet - it was edited, but it got to me through other channels.

Sure, he has penned me in as the poster boy for all that he rails against. Suffice it to say, he has made a career out of exaggerating my views and the views of others like me into a big old strawman that he rails against on a daily basis. Those who don't know me (and most of you do) will quickly be reminded of my reasoning, and I think the unfiltered version is much more reasonable than portrayed.

In any event, I didn't come back to engage in daily flame wars. K4E is a smart guy and I would love nothing more than to talk basketball in a way that isn't skewed through the "jib/non-jib" antagonism. I hope that can happen.

I won't be around to the same extent I was before. However, I am looking forward to getting re-acquainted with you all.

TB#1


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

*Re: Lets welcome back TB#1!*



F.A.B said:


> yay
> 
> the kobe of these boards is back


Please don't diss TB #1 by comparing him to Kobe! Yuck!


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

*Re: Lets welcome back TB#1!*

BBForum 2008.

"The great distancing."

The forum goes from being gleefully named "Jib Central" to "heck, that's a strawman!"

WhateveH!


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

*Re: Lets welcome back TB#1!*

Welcome back Tommy Boy!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Re: Lets welcome back TB#1!*

No need for flame wars...KK4E with his unwarrented attack on you last night is banned from the bulls board. 

Plus a number of pms and IMs from members and former members the last two days! 

I am all for being fair, but this went on too far. 

My apologies to all of you! 

By the way, I am available to all you via IM any time. Look up my usernames in my profile. 

Welcome back TB#1. Send our repects to fellow bulls posters at realgm.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

*Re: Lets welcome back TB#1!*



truebluefan said:


> No need for flame wars...KK4E with his unwarrented attack on you last night is banned from the bulls board.
> 
> Plus a number of pms and IMs from members and former members the last two days!
> 
> ...


Thanks


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: Lets welcome back TB#1!*

well, well...the chickens come home to roost.

seriously great to have the powers that be see reason in all this. welcome back TB.

i've lost my mojo when it comes to posting/caring about this board lately. so disappointed with it lately, all the petty stuff...like i was with the team this year. they let the petty stuff get to them and look where it got them. ha.

oh, and i think K4E and GB should just get a hotel room, order up some room service and make out or something. seriously. you guys are like madly in love with each other and neither of you can admit it! grrrrr. Delete this baby! i'll service your terms...of service. yeah. flaming. 


MUCH LOVE and a big old WINK, 

miz


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Lets welcome back TB#1!*

I feel sorry he wouldn't change. He had a lot of good basketball in him.




truebluefan said:


> No need for flame wars...KK4E with his unwarrented attack on you last night is banned from the bulls board.
> 
> Plus a number of pms and IMs from members and former members the last two days!
> 
> ...


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Lets welcome back TB#1!*



mizenkay said:


> Delete this baby!


Yes, please.


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

*Re: Lets welcome back TB#1!*



truebluefan said:


> No need for flame wars...KK4E with his unwarrented attack on you last night is banned from the bulls board.
> 
> Plus a number of pms and IMs from members and former members the last two days!
> 
> ...


There has been a purging of sorts....

I am on record as saying that a board that has no room for TB #1 is a doomed board. I'm glad there's room now. 

Honestly, I wish there was room for K4E, too. But if there has to be a choice...you made the right choice. Maybe in the future, the board will be healthy enough to support them all.

I actually appreciated the break from the board. It was a nasty old season, that's for sure. I look forward to Paxson or whoever doing the "right thing" to get the team righted, as well.

But regardless, I'll certainly look forward to coming back here more often.

One thing I wouldn't mind seeing imported from RealGM was the coded opinion statements that TB suggested. That was cool.

Good to see you around, TB#1, and thanks TBF for finally stepping in to make it happen. It feels like Christmas in April.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: Lets welcome back TB#1!*



Good Hope said:


> .One thing I wouldn't mind seeing imported from RealGM was the coded opinion statements that TB suggested. That was cool.



you mean my "save some keystrokes" thread, where I numbered all the cliches? That was fun. I don't think I would copy it over here but anyone who wants maybe a chuckle out of it can stop by the RealGm Bulls board -- the link can be found in the "linked threads" stickie.

Here is the intro to the "template"



> So I got to thinking...We have so many things that get said on the board over and over, it might save some time and effort to get them set out in a template.
> 
> Example:
> 
> ...


It was good for some laughs for most people (some of us actually used the numbers for a week or so) and a few people found it really annoying. Which is sort've the way it goes with my sense of humor.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Lets welcome back TB#1!*

Welcome back!


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Lets welcome back TB#1!*

HB is my younger brother...just so you all know.


GB


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

*Re: Lets welcome back TB#1!*



TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> you mean my "save some keystrokes" thread, where I numbered all the cliches? That was fun. I don't think I would copy it over here but anyone who wants maybe a chuckle out of it can stop by the RealGm Bulls board -- the link can be found in the "linked threads" stickie.
> 
> Here is the intro to the "template"
> 
> ...


Exactly.

Let's see:

1. Paxson only likes people who play like he did.
2. Paxson thinks all white point guards are the next John Stockton
3. Boylan is a clown
4. We should hire Larry Brown
5. We should hire Carlisle
6. We should hire Paul Westphal
7. We should hire Sam Smith!
8. Sam Smith is an idiot!
9. What happened to KC Johnson?
10. I wish Ben Gordon would stop falling down so much!

There, I'll stop there. But I guess this isn't going to catch on. :-(


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: Lets welcome back TB#1!*

Hey *TomBoerwinkle#1 *great to see you again! You probably don't remember me, if you ever saw me, but WELCOME BACK!

Glad to see, most, of the drama is over.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: Lets welcome back TB#1!*

I think you came over here shortly after I left for RealGm, so we sort've swapped places. I have been reading here on occasion, so I do know who you are.


----------



## Electric Slim (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: Lets welcome back TB#1!*

let's party like it's 2004!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: Lets welcome back TB#1!*



TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> I think you came over here shortly after I left for RealGm, so we sort've swapped places. I have been reading here on occasion, so I do know who you are.


I hope you have at least a decent opinion about me then :wink:


----------



## Philomath (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: Lets welcome back TB#1!*



TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> Thank you for the welcome. Between the ongoing drama on certain threads and the lack of participation on threads that actually intend to engage in real discussion, I've been sad when I come over and see what has been going on here. For that reason, I contacted truebluefan, who was a co-owner of this site with me longer than anyone else, and an internet friend even longer, and asked that I be reinstated, just so that I could pop by from time to time and participate, and hopefully grow this board back a little bit.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


Save us TB1... You're our only hope. :starwars: :clap: :wink:


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Lets welcome back TB#1!*



liekomgj4ck said:


> I hope you have at least a decent opinion about me then :wink:


He'd be the only one.

:whistling:


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Lets welcome back TB#1!*

Welcome back TB#1. Anyone seen PC Load Letter or Ron Cey?


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

*Re: Lets welcome back TB#1!*

good to see TB1 isn't the only throwback name in this thread... 

stick around guys (and gal).


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: Lets welcome back TB#1!*



Good Hope said:


> Exactly.
> 
> Let's see:
> 
> ...


10
10 
10
10
10
10
10
10
10

and 3


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: Lets welcome back TB#1!*



superdave said:


> Welcome back TB#1. Anyone seen PC Load Letter or Ron Cey?


PC drops by everyonce and a while. 

(And Welcome back).


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

*Re: Lets welcome back TB#1!*



truebluefan said:


> No need for flame wars...KK4E with his unwarrented attack on you last night is banned from the bulls board.


This was a wise and necessary decision.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: Lets welcome back TB#1!*

Welcome back Penguin!


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: Lets welcome back TB#1!*

Ron, E-slim, Superdave and Miz all in one thread? Shut up! 

I had an IM convo with Mr. Mike DC today. He says hi.

_kisses!!_




:smilewink


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: Lets welcome back TB#1!*



jnrjr79 said:


> Welcome back Penguin!


Best news of a return since the words "I'm Back" came over the NBA fax machine on March 18, 1995.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Re: Lets welcome back TB#1!*



Ron Cey said:


> This was a wise and necessary decision.


It was, no doubt.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: Lets welcome back TB#1!*



mizenkay said:


> Ron, E-slim, Superdave and Miz all in one thread? Shut up!
> 
> I had an IM convo with Mr. Mike DC today. He says hi.
> 
> ...


Uh, yeah, hi back to ol' DC.



Actually, I do hope he and his partner are doing well and are pleased with their new gig.

---------

There was a time, way back when, that I thought I might catch up to tbf's post count again, and got close a couple of times...but with 9 or 10 months off, that 14k gap is pretty insurmountable. And credits? Yeesh, trueblue, you are like the McDonalds of credits.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: Lets welcome back TB#1!*



GB said:


> He'd be the only one.
> 
> :whistling:


Ouch. Haha. Guess I have to post elsewhere then.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

*Re: Lets welcome back TB#1!*

wait so we wont see k4e anymore? why doesnt it say banned next to his account?

tb1, what do you want to see the bulls do


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: Lets welcome back TB#1!*



liekomgj4ck said:


> Ouch. Haha. Guess I have to post elsewhere then.


Wouldn't be the first time. 




:angel:


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: Lets welcome back TB#1!*



TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> Wouldn't be the first time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Double ouch! Haha. It's ok, I'm here to stay. As long as you guys want me around


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

*Re: Lets welcome back TB#1!*



liekomgj4ck said:


> Double ouch! Haha. It's ok, I'm here to stay. As long as you guys want me around


who? liekomgj4ck? SHIP HIS AZZ OUT! we coulda gotten jason kidd for him


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Re: Lets welcome back TB#1!*



F.A.B said:


> wait so we wont see k4e anymore? why doesnt it say banned next to his account?
> 
> tb1, what do you want to see the bulls do


He is banned from the bulls board.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: Lets welcome back TB#1!*



truebluefan said:


> He is banned from the bulls board.


Wow. Guess he has to make his own personal one then. Can't wait to read that one.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Re: Lets welcome back TB#1!*



TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> Uh, yeah, hi back to ol' DC.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because I am the only one playing the damn vBookie! :thinking2::shocked::mad3


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

*Re: Lets welcome back TB#1!*



truebluefan said:


> He is banned from the bulls board.


thank god he was piss annoying


i like the trade we made

got tb1 and gave away k4e


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: Lets welcome back TB#1!*



F.A.B said:


> tb1, what do you want to see the bulls do


I think this post is a pretty good jumping off point.

http://www.basketballforum.com/5444012-post35.html


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: Lets welcome back TB#1!*



truebluefan said:


> Because I am the only one playing the damn vBookie! :thinking2::shocked::mad3


Hey I do! And I have 4 million so far!


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

*Re: Lets welcome back TB#1!*



F.A.B said:


> thank god he was piss annoying
> 
> 
> i like the trade we made
> ...


That is one hell of a trade. Maybe trueblue (or whoever was responsible) should be our new GM!


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Lets welcome back TB#1!*



TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> Uh, yeah, hi back to ol' DC.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I do hope he and his partner are doing well and are pleased with their new gig.


Some good things and some bad things. 
On the downside, I do want to clarify that it wasn't our intention to bail on bbb.net to work on our new thing. We actually got express permission to work on it, and it was always our goal to help both places. Like you point out, you can still do good things for here even if you're a mod somewhere else. The internet is a big place.. But given how everything went down I it didn't make sense to come back and try to argue anything. It'd just give the impression I was venting or trying to lure people away, so what's the point. They changed their mind about wanting to have us, so that's the breaks.
On the upside, I finally got to make a nice Hoopshypesque salary page. I'll be updating that again shortly, and that's the sort of thing I couldn't easily do here. 
But like they say, there's no place like home and I'm glad to see this place looking up.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: Lets welcome back TB#1!*



> We actually got express permission to work on it, and it was always our goal to help both places.


That was always my understanding from my discussions with DaBullz both before I left and after.

It always confused me what happened given that, and I told many people at the time (who PMd me about the situation) that I thought you guys got a raw deal.

Anyway, as I said about my own situation, I guess those kind of errors are water under the bridge at this point.

BTW, your site has a nice look. Believe it or not, I do stop by to see how things are going every so often. Best regards to Mike and Mel.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: Lets welcome back TB#1!*



truebluefan said:


> Because I am the only one playing the damn vBookie! :thinking2::shocked::mad3


I play! But as I hadn't played before this year.......

And sometimes I goof up my bets or I'd be doing better. Celtics better win tonight!!!!!


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

*Re: Lets welcome back TB#1!*

<---- Celebrated a certain banning with an upgrade in membership status.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Re: Lets welcome back TB#1!*



Dornado said:


> <---- Celebrated a certain banning with an upgrade in membership status.


Hell if I knew that I would have banned him a long time ago. 

Who else do you want me to ban? :afro::angel::smoothcriminal:


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Lets welcome back TB#1!*

Thanks, as far as the site. As far as everything else, as Willie Nelson would say, there's nothing we can do about it now


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: Lets welcome back TB#1!*



Dornado said:


> <---- Celebrated a certain banning with an upgrade in membership status.


Congrats! Join the club. I'm enjoying life-term membership life and all the benefits that come from it. :biggrin:


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: Lets welcome back TB#1!*



truebluefan said:


> Hell if I knew that I would have banned him a long time ago.
> 
> Who else do you want me to ban? :afro::angel::smoothcriminal:


I'll PM you a list later....

:wink:

j/k


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

*Re: Lets welcome back TB#1!*

Posts from the Moose and MikeDC (scarce as they may be), not to mention Ron Cey lurking in the shadows, ah you can't teach the old maestro a new tune.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: Lets welcome back TB#1!*



JRose5 said:


> Posts from the Moose and MikeDC (scarce as they may be), not to mention Ron Cey lurking in the shadows, ah you can't teach the old maestro a new tune.


Ooo a fellow Bob Dylan fan, this has to be the happiest day in my Bulls Message Board life... :angel:


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Re: Lets welcome back TB#1!*



JRose5 said:


> Posts from the Moose and MikeDC (scarce as they may be), not to mention Ron Cey lurking in the shadows, ah you can't teach the old maestro a new tune.


OMG...the world is coming to an end. Nice to see you Maestro!


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

*Re: Lets welcome back TB#1!*

what do u get with the memnbership? i would think that maybe as a reward for vbookie that people that attend a certain number get the membership for free


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: Lets welcome back TB#1!*



F.A.B said:


> what do u get with the memnbership? i would think that maybe as a reward for vbookie that people that attend a certain number get the membership for free


Change your avatar to anything you wish. And change your title. You can also request a personal forum. I have one and it's in my signature.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

*Re: Lets welcome back TB#1!*

Is this thread a throwback or what?!

Anybody else glad this season is finally over?

Peace to all!


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

*Re: Lets welcome back TB#1!*



liekomgj4ck said:


> Change your avatar to anything you wish. And change your title. You can also request a personal forum. I have one and it's in my signature.


yeah i think i wont upgrade


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

*Re: Lets welcome back TB#1!*



liekomgj4ck said:


> I hope you have at least a decent opinion about me then :wink:


Didn't you get banned from realgm around the same time period? :whistling:


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Lets welcome back TB#1!*



truebluefan said:


> Hell if I knew that I would have banned him a long time ago.



thats JUST NOT RIGHT!

I've been hired by Mr. 4Ever to represent him in his reinstatement hearings. We'll be submitting paperwork shortly to have this traveshamisaster reversed.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: Lets welcome back TB#1!*

Welcome back TB#1. Good to see you around again.






As far as the K4E ban...... eh. I didn't really like him a ton and sure, I found his posts annoying, but at least he offered different opinions than the regular "rah-rah." Guys like THELAKESHOW, sure, deserved to be banned. Not sure K4E falls under that category.

Maybe they'll un-ban TRM. Bring back some of the old posters that made this forum great. But what's more likely is more bannings. Tis the new way, I guess.


----------



## Electric Slim (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: Lets welcome back TB#1!*



Vintage said:


> Welcome back TB#1. Good to see you around again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's BS, there have always been proud-to-be-Pax/Bulls/Ownership naysayers around, and many still are here. Considering the current state of the Bulls I think a lot of Bulls fans _should_ be dissappointed, irritated, and skeptic. But what set K4E apart from the rest was that his purpose of posting was only to flame and insult those who disagreed with his opinions, rather than to facilitate any sort of productive discussion.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Lets welcome back TB#1!*



truebluefan said:


> his purpose of posting was only to flame and insult those who disagreed with his opinions, rather than to facilitate any sort of productive discussion.


As evidenced by an unwarranted attack on TB#1 upon his being reintroduced by TBF.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: Lets welcome back TB#1!*

Geesh, I go back to packing like a good person, and more old posters show up!

Hey everybody.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

*Re: Lets welcome back TB#1!*

shouldnt we have enough people to make a basketball team now?

we could be called The Little BBB.NET Buccaneers

PG-TB1
SG-TBF
SF-Narek
PF-KJ
C-Liekomgj4ck

Bench-
GB
Dornado
BabyBullz
BenDengGo
jnrjr
Coach-Jim Boylan
GM-K4E

now who am i forgetting?


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: Lets welcome back TB#1!*



F.A.B said:


> shouldnt we have enough people to make a basketball team now?
> 
> we could be called The Little BBB.NET Buccaneers
> 
> ...


That's pretty funny because I'm probably like the shortest guy in this forum at 5'4 :laugh:


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

*Re: Lets welcome back TB#1!*



liekomgj4ck said:


> That's pretty funny because I'm probably like the shortest guy in this forum at 5'4 :laugh:


thats perfect

since opposing centers are so huge and you come up to their balls you can easily grab their nuts and play with them

they would be so frustrated that they would not be able to score at all during the game


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Re: Lets welcome back TB#1!*



Wynn said:


> Is this thread a throwback or what?!
> 
> Anybody else glad this season is finally over?
> 
> Peace to all!


Wynn! Good to see you!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: Lets welcome back TB#1!*



F.A.B said:


> thats perfect
> 
> since opposing centers are so huge and you come up to their balls you can easily grab their nuts and play with them
> 
> they would be so frustrated that they would not be able to score at all during the game



Hey when did I sign up for the nut grabbing?


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

*Re: Lets welcome back TB#1!*



liekomgj4ck said:


> Hey when did I sign up for the nut grabbing?


60 million for 4 years look good?


----------



## Electric Slim (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: Lets welcome back TB#1!*



F.A.B said:


> thats perfect



And that's _the Bulls_.


----------



## Electric Slim (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: Lets welcome back TB#1!*



F.A.B said:


> thats perfect
> 
> since opposing centers are so huge and you come up to their balls you can easily grab their nuts and play with them
> 
> they would be so frustrated that they would not be able to score at all during the game



That's literally what Rodman did to Shaq. That and sticking his thumb up his butt. That was when the Western Whopper was introduced, so I bet Rodman's thumb smelled like mesquite sauce.


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: Lets welcome back TB#1!*

I thought I should post on this thread seeing as though I'm kind of a big deal


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Lets welcome back TB#1!*

Tom boerwinkle!!!! You are tha mann......good to see you back, can't believe your in your 40's now!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Re: Lets welcome back TB#1!*



SausageKingofChicago said:


> I thought I should post on this thread seeing as though I'm kind of a big deal


Alway! Always a big deal.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: Lets welcome back TB#1!*



SausageKingofChicago said:


> I thought I should post on this thread seeing as though I'm kind of a big deal


A big deal? Your username is an anatomic description! Big deal, indeed!


----------



## garnett (May 13, 2003)

*Re: Lets welcome back TB#1!*

Didn't read the whole thread, but it was nice to some a few of the old posters post in here. Hopefully the board can get back to what it used to be. 

Welcome back TB!


----------



## BULLHITTER (Dec 6, 2005)

*Re: Lets welcome back TB#1!*



> That's BS, there have always been proud-to-be-Pax/Bulls/Ownership naysayers around, and many still are here. Considering the current state of the Bulls I think a lot of Bulls fans should be dissappointed, irritated, and skeptic. But what set K4E apart from the rest was that his purpose of posting was only to flame and insult those who disagreed with his opinions, rather than to facilitate any sort of productive discussion


.

+1
i'm certain ol'boy didn't like me responding to his since i generally called them for what they were; BS. call it "threadjacking" or whatever, but i contend nothing in his posts was designed to generate discussion, and the ironic thing was that for all the negativity it generated, responses wise, his posts/threads usually went on for the longest of pages:thinking2:

btw, is there a record of "falling from grace" as quickly as ol'boy? i mean, from mod to banned in less than a year? das cold man, real cold.... (lol):rofl:

go figure.

since i'm mostly a PT'er on this board as well as others (i posted that i was done here a while back, but what can i say? i can't stay away.....) i'd like to see this forum regain its vitality; when i first came on board, bbb.net's activity was a major reason to join; i've since "crossed over" but coming back for some "stimulating" discussion would be welcomed.

and for the record, if the powers that be elect to bring him back, that's cool, but the ramifications of dragging the forum down to nothingness (it's previous state) may be a by-product of "free speech".

lastly, how does the saying go? "the bulls will never win another game".....lmao


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: Lets welcome back TB#1!*



BULLHITTER said:


> .
> 
> +1
> i'm certain ol'boy didn't like me responding to his since i generally called them for what they were; BS. call it "threadjacking" or whatever, but i contend nothing in his posts was designed to generate discussion, and the ironic thing was that for all the negativity it generated, responses wise, his posts/threads usually went on for the longest of pages:thinking2:
> ...


Yeah I myself was torn, he generated pages and pages of threads, which was sort of nice but it usually was just bickering nonsense. I remember one of the last Paxson ones (lol) I tried to stop the bickering by posting each and every move by Pax, and put my opinion. It went ignored. It actually took me like 30-40 minutes to post that too, that's when I got fed up.

That was a HUGE fall, hahah. He pretty much ran this place in his mod days. Now he can't even post in here. Whoever becomes the next mod has some really, really tiny shoes to fill. :biggrin:

It's great to see old posters back though. Even if they are busy posting on the other site. An occasional post or thread over here would be wonderful. It already has seemed to wake up some people on this site too to post. Sometimes I think this place could go a week with no posting. I usually don't let that happen though.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Lets welcome back TB#1!*

This board is like a totally different place.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Re: Lets welcome back TB#1!*

eight pages long and counting. That is as long of thread that we have had in a few days.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: Lets welcome back TB#1!*



truebluefan said:


> eight pages long and counting. That is as long of thread that we have had in a few days.



Well, if all these old-timers weren't blatantly post-padding...


:yay:


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

*Re: Lets welcome back TB#1!*

Its better than bumping every thread with a one line post in a pursuit of 10,000 posts.... I'm looking at you liekomgj4ck....


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: Lets welcome back TB#1!*



Dornado said:


> Its better than bumping every thread with a one line post in a pursuit of 10,000 posts.... I'm looking at you liekomgj4ck....


I'd rather not clog up the threads


----------



## Electric Slim (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: Lets welcome back TB#1!*



BULLHITTER said:


> .
> 
> +1
> i'm certain ol'boy didn't like me responding to his since i generally called them for what they were; BS. call it "threadjacking" or whatever, but i contend nothing in his posts was designed to generate discussion, and the ironic thing was that for all the negativity it generated, responses wise, his posts/threads usually went on for the longest of pages:thinking2:


Who will take the torch and post about "the right way" in parenthesis in every post now?




> btw, is there a record of "falling from grace" as quickly as ol'boy? i mean, from mod to banned in less than a year? das cold man, real cold.... (lol):rofl:


*coug*rlucas*cough*


----------



## Electric Slim (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: Lets welcome back TB#1!*



liekomgj4ck said:


> I'd rather not clog up the threads



:raised_ey






Welcome back TB! :bananallama:


----------



## garnett (May 13, 2003)

*Re: Lets welcome back TB#1!*

Where the hell did rlucas go? I know it was years ago but did he just leave the board or was he banned?


----------



## Electric Slim (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: Lets welcome back TB#1!*



garnett said:


> Where the hell did rlucas go? I know it was years ago but did he just leave the board or was he banned?



I don't know, but I think Mickael Pietrus's restraining order against him is still in effect. As is RealGM's.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: Lets welcome back TB#1!*

I used to talk to rlucas via PM and I recall him saying thigs were just getting too weird around here and he wanted to step away. That's probably a year and a half ago, and things kept getting weirder since then.

Maybe if things stabilize and if he stops by to lurk, he'll be back.

rlucas is top class. I miss talking basketball with him.

----------

I don't mind this thread continuing, because I think its a healthy thing, with a lot of long time posters getting re-acquainted, but if it is to remain open, I would appreciate a thread title change, to some sort of group hug thing or something, because my individual return is just a small part of the feel good.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: Lets welcome back TB#1!*

Welcome back man.


----------



## garnett (May 13, 2003)

*Re: Lets welcome back TB#1!*



Electric Slim said:


> I don't know, but I think Mickael Pietrus's restraining order against him is still in effect. As is RealGM's.


:laugh: 

Seemed like everyday there was another trade for Pietrus thread.

I thought the board was fine a year and a half ago. It's gone downhill fast though with the shocking season, people leaving or getting banned and the same old threads over and over.


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: Lets welcome back TB#1!*



TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> I used to talk to rlucas via PM and I recall him saying thigs were just getting too weird around here and he wanted to step away. That's probably a year and a half ago, and things kept getting weirder since then.
> 
> Maybe if things stabilize and if he stops by to lurk, he'll be back.
> 
> ...


No Tom it _ IS _ all about you


----------



## Electric Slim (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: Lets welcome back TB#1!*



SausageKingofChicago said:


> No Tom it _ IS _ all about you


That's true.


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

*Re: Lets welcome back TB#1!*



TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> I used to talk to rlucas via PM and I recall him saying thigs were just getting too weird around here and he wanted to step away. That's probably a year and a half ago, and things kept getting weirder since then.
> 
> Maybe if things stabilize and if he stops by to lurk, he'll be back.
> 
> *rlucas is top class.* I miss talking basketball with him.


thats usually correct. I think matrix drove him crazy once, cast a love potion spell on him. That can happen to anybody if you don't watch your drink closely



----------



> I don't mind this thread continuing, because I think its a healthy thing, with a lot of long time posters getting re-acquainted, but if it is to remain open, I would appreciate a thread title change, to some sort of group hug thing or something, because my individual return is just a small part of the feel good.


Its good to see you happy, or happier :jump:


----------



## Electric Slim (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: Lets welcome back TB#1!*



fleetwood macbull said:


> thats usually correct. I think matrix drove him crazy once, cast a love potion spell on him. That can happen to anybody if you don't watch your drink closely


I don't support other posters who share the same opinion as me basketball-wise, but at the same time have no class. rlucas unconditionally defending matrix is like me unconditionally defending Shinky.

I have more good memories of rlucas than bad ones though, fwiw.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Yeah, if we could get DaBullz, MikeDC, and slothy back posting on here, I'd be a happier human. There are too many places to write these days. I lost my momentum as the board broke apart and the Bulls started to suck.


----------



## lgtwins (May 18, 2004)

Where is Flash?


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

Darius Miles Davis said:


> Yeah, if we could get DaBullz, MikeDC, and slothy back posting on here, I'd be a happier human. There are too many places to write these days. I lost my momentum as the board broke apart and the Bulls started to suck.


I think what we really need is for MJ to start posting here, and maybe Krause, too .

I never had much momentum, but this season (and the dead end the board reached) sure took it out of me, too. What a mess. Hopefully the board's revival will presage a revival of the Bulls for next year -- beginning with a number 2 pick in this year's draft!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Re: Lets welcome back TB#1!*



Electric Slim said:


> I don't support other posters who share the same opinion as me basketball-wise, but at the same time have no class. rlucas unconditionally defending matrix is like me unconditionally defending Shinky.
> 
> I have more good memories of rlucas than bad ones though, fwiw.


Whats wrong with Shinky? Other than the fact that he hasn't posted here in a long time? . 

I know Shinky. Not personally but from years ago as a bulls poster at Worldcrossing. So...You may have a point. ;-) 

In case Shinky comes here. J/k bud! LOL


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: Lets welcome back TB#1!*

I love seeing all these old-school names popping up. Good to see y'all!


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Lets welcome back TB#1!*



truebluefan said:


> Whats wrong with Shinky? Other than the fact that he hasn't posted here in a long time? .
> 
> I know Shinky. Not personally but from years ago as a bulls poster at Worldcrossing. So...You may have a point. ;-)
> 
> In case Shinky comes here. J/k bud! LOL


Heh, Shinky's a good guy. The problem with most of the contraversial sort of folks is either that they take themselves too seriously, and thus feel they have to save the world, or don't take themselves seriously enough. The guys who don't take themselves seriously usually end up really pissing off the people who take everything too seriously.

I'd leave it to everyone's own beliefs as to who falls into which category, but I think in Shinky's case it's pretty clear cut :whistling:


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

Wow. Nice to see so many old posters crawling out of the woodwork. Let the DeAndre Jordan and JaVale McGee hand wringing begin!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Who are all these people in this thread!? This is awesome! :yay:


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

Where's Kid Craw aka Chops?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Re: Lets welcome back TB#1!*



MikeDC said:


> Heh, Shinky's a good guy. The problem with most of the contraversial sort of folks is either that they take themselves too seriously, and thus feel they have to save the world, or don't take themselves seriously enough. The guys who don't take themselves seriously usually end up really pissing off the people who take everything too seriously.
> 
> I'd leave it to everyone's own beliefs as to who falls into which category, but I think in Shinky's case it's pretty clear cut :whistling:


Yeah I remember Mikedc.


----------



## Shinky (Feb 4, 2004)

:cabbagepatch:


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Shinky said:


> :cabbagepatch:


:kissmy:


----------



## Electric Slim (Jul 31, 2002)

Shinky said:


> :cabbagepatch:



I love your icon. Unconditionally.


----------



## Scuall (Jul 25, 2002)

Reading through this thread, it's becoming a high school reunion. You guys should grab some beers and talk about trading away Jamal Crawford.


----------



## Shinky (Feb 4, 2004)

I told ya's Eddy Curry was poo!


----------



## anorexorcist (Aug 3, 2005)

I came back to the board for the first time in half a year to bump Sham's amazing Pargo thread, and I find this wonderful revelation. As someone who was a part of the community for over 2 years, it was jaw dropping at what happened last October/November. When I saw TB posting at RealGM, like the sheep I am I followed him, and I think miz comes around now and then over there too. I know Sham is crazy there as well.

But this post/thread relieves me in a big way. While RealGM is good, the "inside jokes" that we had here and the general sense of community and history that everyone had (others to a greater degree than myself) was much bigger here than it ever was there.

Like Tom, I think I'll stay at RealGM. Again, I don't know if I'll be posting here as much, but having been the commish for a full season of Fantasy Hoops with guys from here like King Joseus, Rhyder, and others (bigs up to my friend Rhett who won the league, he doesn't even post on here! big downs to my cousin CHI TOWN BALLERS who made these zany trade proposals that got on everyone's nerve, who also doesnt post here) and seeing that a lot of other people are back and that at least TBF is staying true to the history of this place, I think I'll start posting again on at least a semi-regular basis. 

And to think it was all due to Jason Kidd decapitating Pargo...otherwise I woulda probably never bothered. LOL.

where's spongyfungy? does he still post here?


----------



## SPIN DOCTOR (Oct 31, 2002)

Welcome back mate! Its is great to hear from you TB.

The hell freezes over tour part2.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

personally, I can't stand looking at realgm for more than 5 minutes. As far as aesthetics go this board is in a different league...


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Dornado said:


> personally, I can't stand looking at realgm for more than 5 minutes. As far as aesthetics go this board is in a different league...


Totally agree with you on that one. I think the one good thing realgm has that we don't is the wiretap. 

I don't even think they have PM's or personal profiles or CP


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

It's good to see that old members still show some interest in this board. Suffice it to say that it had become a three martini place to visit when your favorite team is playing poorly. Freedom of speech is nice, but this is the internet, and we don't have to listen when the talk makes our days a little tougher to get through.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Shinky said:


> :cabbagepatch:


Shinky!!! Wow


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

It's pretty awesome to see some realgm mods over here, also a little scary though. Don't report me guys! I'll buy you a beer. I got to be better about making threads over here so people visit and post their thoughts.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

anorexorcist said:


> where's spongyfungy? does he still post here?



He does come by occassionally with highlights. I believe his life is fairly busy these days.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

narek said:


> He does come by occassionally with highlights. I believe his life is fairly busy these days.


how do you know? :groucho:


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

Sorry I'm late...


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

The NBA, where amazing happens.

RealGM...where Rose fans have a free pass to bash anyone who wants Beasley with one line posts happens.

Sportstwo...where a Nets fan ruins any thread within 10 minutes happens.

Basketballforum.com...where my one year premium membership never expires happens.


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

PC Load Letter said:


> Sorry I'm late...


Welcome home! 

We're still laying down a new foundation. Join in the fun if you can!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

I can't wait till I'm a vet :yay: 5 years down the line when I'm a father.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

PC Load Letter said:


> Sorry I'm late...



Hola!


----------



## mynetsforlife (Dec 27, 2006)

Mike Jones?


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

Wow, this thread was like going down memory lane! Great to see some old time posters! Miss the old game threads with countless pages of posts from so many contributors..


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Wow, I thought I was the only pre-2004 guy left on these boards (save for truebluefan and a few others). Not that I've been around here much the past 2 years, save for draft time. Apparently alot of you folks still lurk around. In any case, good to see some old "faces".


----------



## Miracles (May 12, 2008)

Wow...a lot of names that I have not seen in quite some time, pretty cool. I guess a few of us who may not always post will, from time to time, still drop by if only read some of the discussion threads. I've always the enjoyed the passion of the Bulls fans here...even if I may not always agree it's still a lot of fun. :afro: it's all cool. -willieblack-


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

PC Load Letter said:


> Sorry I'm late...


WTH is up bro, it feels like 2003 around here...


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

superdave said:


> WTH is up bro, it feels like 2003 around here...



Superdave! Good to see you.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

superdave said:


> WTH is up bro, it feels like 2003 around here...


Speaking of which...

Heeeyyy... Yaaaaaaa..
Heeyy Yaaaaaaaa..
Heeeyyy... Yaaaaaaa..
Heeyy Yaaaaaaaa..
Heeeyyy... Yaaaaaaa..
Heeyy Yaaaaaaaa..
Heeeyyy... Yaaaaaaa..
Heeyy Yaaaaaaaa..


----------



## kawika (May 7, 2003)

I always liked reading this forum.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

It's really astounding to me that I've been here 5 years. I thoroughly enjoy the fact that, while I wasn't much of a poster, I got to read a lot of posts from guys who've shown up in this thread.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

King Joseus said:


> It's really astounding to me that I've been here 5 years. I thoroughly enjoy the fact that, while I wasn't much of a poster, I got to read a lot of posts from guys who've shown up in this thread.


What he said.


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

superdave said:


> WTH is up bro, it feels like 2003 around here...


Nice to see you're still alive, my man. I rarely come around anymore, but it's nice to reminisce for a bit. There are a boatload of posters from "back in the day" that I haven't seen since, well, back in the day. I'll throw some out:

(this may include some original realgm guys, since it's too long ago for me to remember every detail)
Michael of AZ (as someone already stated)
Cramer
DickieHurtz
Louie (was that his name?)
RetroDreams
TJ Kidd's Head (still the best username ever)


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

PC Load Letter said:


> Nice to see you're still alive, my man. I rarely come around anymore, but it's nice to reminisce for a bit. There are a boatload of posters from "back in the day" that I haven't seen since, well, back in the day. I'll throw some out:
> 
> (this may include some original realgm guys, since it's too long ago for me to remember every detail)
> Michael of AZ (as someone already stated)
> ...


I'm gonna throw out some more old school names.. TheRifleman, BCH, BamaBull, Songcycle, ace2004u, and Showtyme. Now that I'm done name dropping I would officially like to declare that the DaJuan Wagner vs. Jay Williams debate is offically a wash. If memory serves I remember Lizzy looking a lot like Avril Lavigne and Kramer doing his best Steve Carrell impersonation..

This board is like a wrinkle in time for me. Lots of great people, a few not so great, but heated discussions that passed the time for true Bulls die-hards like myself. I look back at some old threads and wonder... damn when did I have so much time to write this stuff? Its great seeing so many of the 'oldtimers' around and still doing their thing.


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

superdave said:


> I'm gonna throw out some more old school names.. TheRifleman, BCH, BamaBull, Songcycle, ace2004u, and Showtyme. Now that I'm done name dropping I would officially like to declare that the DaJuan Wagner vs. Jay Williams debate is offically a wash. If memory serves I remember Lizzy looking a lot like Avril Lavigne and Kramer doing his best Steve Carrell impersonation..
> 
> This board is like a wrinkle in time for me. Lots of great people, a few not so great, but heated discussions that passed the time for true Bulls die-hards like myself. I look back at some old threads and wonder... damn when did I have so much time to write this stuff? Its great seeing so many of the 'oldtimers' around and still doing their thing.


Holy ****, those are some names. You got some that I missed. I was actually trying to think of BCH. He and Cramer (with a C) over on realgm used to be like a tag team. The rlucas and arenas of their day.

Hey, what about basghetti? I mean JohnPaxson. I mean whoever his third personality was. 

This is like a class reunion..that I showed up 2 months late to.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Why don't you guys stay on here?


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

superdave said:


> I'm gonna throw out some more old school names.. TheRifleman, BCH, BamaBull, Songcycle, ace2004u, and Showtyme. Now that I'm done name dropping *I would officially like to declare that the DaJuan Wagner vs. Jay Williams debate is offically a wash.* If memory serves I remember Lizzy looking a lot like Avril Lavigne and Kramer doing his best Steve Carrell impersonation..
> 
> This board is like a wrinkle in time for me. Lots of great people, a few not so great, but heated discussions that passed the time for true Bulls die-hards like myself. I look back at some old threads and wonder... damn when did I have so much time to write this stuff? Its great seeing so many of the 'oldtimers' around and still doing their thing.


HAHA funny line


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

I've always enjoyed reading and occasionally joining in on discussion here. I'm happy that one guy was gone, I always thought he was the king of baiting and one of the reasons I stopped lurkin around here.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Future said:


> I've always enjoyed reading and occasionally joining in on discussion here. I'm happy that one guy was gone, I always thought he was the king of baiting and one of the reasons I stopped lurkin around here.


Hm wonder who you could be thinking of... 

Actually I think it says a lot that who you are talking of is very, very, very obvious.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Future said:


> I'm happy that one guy was gone, I always thought he was the king of baiting and one of the reasons I stopped lurkin around here.


I haven't gone anywhere.

Oh, you're not talking about me?? :smoothcriminal:


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

Well this thread has been a blast to read! A who's who from the old days. TB#1, TrueBlueFan:jawdropC LoadLetter, THE Electric Slim, spongyfunny the hits just keep on coming. Hey everybody! Nice to see you alleace:


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Oh Elizabeth...this is the big one! Wow. Blasts from the past! Good to see all of you, except you GB....LOL just kidding.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Maestro said:


> Well this thread has been a blast to read! A who's who from the old days. TB#1, TrueBlueFan:jawdropC LoadLetter, THE Electric Slim, spongyfunny the hits just keep on coming. Hey everybody! Nice to see you alleace:


There's going to be a revival if Derrick Rose comes to the Bulls. BBB *WILL* be the place to get all the bulls videos, news, info once again. All hinges on Pax this thursday. He better not screw this thing up.

This forum was by far the best when the team was at its worst. Most post was of high quality, strange intriguing ideas sprung out and the debates were epic and there was a sense of community which caused me to join.


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

I think you're right on the money spongy. BAH! I have no patience! I'm poking around my apartment looking for my time machine. Maybe I put it in the other closet...


LETS GET THIS DRAFT ON!


----------

